# Star'Rak [WIP]



## XxXRichiXxX (30. Aug 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte euch heute mein Derzeitiges Java Projekt vorstellen.

Es handelt sich dabei um ein on Top 2D Sandbox Weltraum Spiel in einer (bis jetzt) begrenzten Welt. Es wird 7 verschiedene Raumschiffarten geben, wobei man jedes Raumschiff nach belieben ausbauen kann. Außerdem soll man mehrere Raumschiffe besitzen können. Es soll möglich sein, sich Space-Operator zu bauen und die Preise von den Modulen etc. festlegen zu können. und und und.

Video(s):
*Video [#3]*


Spoiler



Star'Rak] Space Operator Update 2 0 [#3] - YouTube
(Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand sagt, wie man Videos einfügen kann  )



*Video [#2]*


Spoiler



[Star'Rak] Space Operator Update [#2] - YouTube
(Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand sagt, wie man Videos einfügen kann  )



*Video [#1]*


Spoiler



[Star'Rak] Abbausystem Update [#1] - YouTube
(Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand sagt, wie man Videos einfügen kann  )



Eine Mindmap mit allem, was bis jetzt geplant ist, findet ihr hier.
Diese bearbeite ich ständig.

Downloads:

Download zum *Video [#3]* Klick! und Virustotal Klick!
Download zum *Video [#2]* Klick! und Virustotal Klick!
Download zum *Video [#1]* Klick! und Virustotal Klick!

Ich würde mich über euer Feedback freuen.
(Bitte konstruktive Kritik!)
Verbesserungsvorschläge und Ideen würden mich sehr erfreuen :3
Mfg Richi


----------



## stKev (31. Aug 2013)

Hallo Richi,

Ich finde die Idee gut. Loben möchte ich auch die MindMap. Ein gute Planung, wie du sicher bemerkt haben wirst, erleichert die Programmarbeit ungemein. Ein UML - Klassendiagramm könntest du noch entwerfen, insofern du dazu Lust hast. In dem beschreibst du die Beziehung der Klassen untereinander.

In den Videos hast du dein Programm detailliert vorgestellt. Solide Arbeit! :toll:

Noch eine Idee wäre der A* Algorithmus, mit dem könntest du z.B. andere Objekte über die kürzeste Strecke durch dein Universum fliegen lassen. Die vllt auch Ressourcen abbauen, Schrott sammeln oder für deine Piraten.

Dunkle Materie die droppt.:bloed:
[OT]
Insofern Sie existiert und man Sie irgendwann als Treibstoff benutzen kann, ja wieso nicht, wäre doch nett. Soll ja ne Menge davon geben. Da fängt die Menschheit an das Universum zu verbrauchen.  Alle Materie muss verbrannt werden. Pyromanen seit dem Sie es entdeckt haben.
[/OT]

A* Pfadfindung - Ein wenig Lektüre:
A Stern Algorithmus
A* Pfadfindung für Anfänger

Als Vorschlag falls du Lust hast. Macht Spaß bei der Implementierung. Vorallem das Resultat.


----------



## XxXRichiXxX (31. Aug 2013)

stKev hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Richi,
> 
> Ich finde die Idee gut. Loben möchte ich auch die MindMap. Ein gute Planung, wie du sicher bemerkt haben wirst, erleichert die Programmarbeit ungemein. Ein UML - Klassendiagramm könntest du noch entwerfen, insofern du dazu Lust hast. In dem beschreibst du die Beziehung der Klassen untereinander.
> 
> ...



Ich freue mich über dein großartiges Feedback. Außerdem freut es mich, dass dir meine MindMap und meine Videos gefallen.
Ein UML-Klassendiagramm kann ich noch erstellen.

Zu dem A* Algorithmus: Im  Moment werde ich den nicht brauchen, da ich bis jetzt noch keine Piraten oder NPC habe. 

Zu der Dunklen Materie: Ich hatte das so gedacht, dass es vereinzelt kleine Schwarze löcher gibt, die man "Abbauen" kann und die lassen dann Dunkle Materie zurück/"fallen".

Mfg Richi


----------



## XxXRichiXxX (31. Aug 2013)

Hier nun die Dokumentation:

Download zum *Video [#3]* Dokumentation Klick!


----------



## mymaksimus (1. Sep 2013)

Hm, leider sieht das bei mir


Spoiler: so














Spoiler: und so










aus 

[EDIT]Beim Start über die Konsole geht es. Aber es laggt fürchterlich...[/EDIT]


----------



## XxXRichiXxX (1. Sep 2013)

mymaksimus hat gesagt.:


> Hm, leider sieht das bei mir
> 
> 
> Spoiler: so
> ...



Da kann ich dir im Moment leider nicht bei helfen, dass Problem hatte ich noch nicht.
Ich hab mittlerweile viele Verbesserungen und Anpassungen auch im bereich Performance gemacht.
Ich würde dich bitten, sobald das Update raus ist, es dann nochmal zu probieren.

Mfg Richi


----------



## mymaksimus (1. Sep 2013)

XxXRichiXxX hat gesagt.:


> Da kann ich dir im Moment leider nicht bei helfen, dass Problem hatte ich noch nicht.
> Ich hab mittlerweile viele Verbesserungen und Anpassungen auch im bereich Performance gemacht.
> Ich würde dich bitten, sobald das Update raus ist, es dann nochmal zu probieren.
> 
> Mfg Richi



Gerne, werde ich tun 
Benutzt du irgendwelche Grafik Engines? 
[OT]
Das Problem ist ich habe es vom laptop getestet, und der hat nicht mal ne richtige Grafikkarte. (nur dieses integrierte intel dingsda) - aber Spiele wie minecraft kann ich eigentlich trozdem spielen ^^
[/OT]


----------



## XxXRichiXxX (1. Sep 2013)

mymaksimus hat gesagt.:


> Gerne, werde ich tun
> Benutzt du irgendwelche Grafik Engines?
> [OT]
> Das Problem ist ich habe es vom laptop getestet, und der hat nicht mal ne richtige Grafikkarte. (nur dieses integrierte intel dingsda) - aber Spiele wie minecraft kann ich eigentlich trozdem spielen ^^
> [/OT]



Nein, ich benutze keine Engine. Ich schreibe den gesamten Code selber, außer für den Cipher, da nehme ich die Apache Common zur hilfe.

Mfg Richi


----------



## XxXRichiXxX (4. Sep 2013)

+++ UPDATE: Performace + (Test) NPC Update +++

Nach einiger Zeit Coden ist es nun wieder soweit. Ich möchte nun das 4 Update veröffentlichen.
Es beinhaltet ein Performance Update und die ersten NPC. Außerdem (nur dann) wenn ihr jetzt noch oben fliegt (weit), dann kommt ihr zu einem neuen Sektor.

Wie immer wirde ich mich über euer Feedback und euere konstruktive Kritik freuen 
Mfg Richi

------------

Da ich den ersten Post nicht mehr Editieren kann, ist hier der Download:
Download [/B] Klick! und Virustotal Klick!


----------



## XxXRichiXxX (4. Sep 2013)

Hab noch einen Bug gefixt, bei dem die Rohstoffe nicht anzeigt wurden.

Download


----------

